# Tartan 3000 thoughts?



## BlackJack223 (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey guys, I've been looking at a 1983 Tartan 3000 for sale that would be used as a live aboard, coastal cruiser, and a beer night racer. I've determined that everything is in good shape and good working condition aside from some minor cosmetics on the inside. I was wondering if anyone has any experience with these boats as far as sailing them and their reputation goes. I would love to hear a little more about them if anyone has more info!

Cheers,
Connor


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

"Guys"? lol ( I know it's generic) 

How about the Keel, rudder and overall hull below the water line? It's an old boat. you WANT to be very sure of the keel, keel bolts (if it has them) water logged rudder? Chain plates? Tiller head and bearings?

Tartan 3000
Designer: Sparkman & Stephens, Inc.
Manufactured: 1981
-
1988
LOA:
29.96'
DWL:
25.25'
Beam:
10.08'
Displacement:
7,950 lbs.
Ballast:
3,830 lbs.
Bridge Clearance:
42.75' approx.
(does not include mast head
equipment)
Sai
l Area:
441.00' sq
PHRF:
Approx. 162
I:
39.00'
J:
12.50'
P:
34.25'
E:
11.50'
Capacities:
Fuel:
19 gal. Aluminum
Water:
40 gal. Poly
-
ethylene
Holding:
16 gal.
Engine:
Universal #5411, 11 h.p.
Ratio:
2:1
Prop:
Will vary fro
m a Martec 12.00" folding prop, to a solid 13.00" prop, to a
Martec 13.00" folding prop

Looks typical of that era; smaller enclosed cockpit.tiller and cockpit traveler.. should be great for racing.. not so great for cocktails at dusk. Difficult for a Bimini top to cover.


----------



## BlackJack223 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Denise! And those generics can really bite you haha never can be sure of the audience. But in regards to your questions, everything above the water line looks in good condition, the dealer is a friend I know personally and has a good eye for boats so I trust his opinion but regardless I'm still having a diver give it a good look around this weekend to make double sure. The boat was hauled a year ago and everything was in good working order at that time but you never know down here in Charleston with the way the water is. Would you happen to have any sailing experience on a boat of this type?


----------



## kd3pc (Oct 19, 2006)

sailed them in the day, and they generally sail very well. Age can be expensive and she is small for liveaboard. We (three) were crowded on a 3-5 day race. Tankage is small and she is narrow when compared to similar size boats of today.

Survey, survey, survey....not just a diver looking. Dealers and brokers are in it to sell boats. I would look at some similar size boats before deciding. Sabre, Hunter, Beneteau, all come to mind, and be sure to buy the best boat you can afford.


----------



## BlackJack223 (Jul 16, 2014)

Yea I understand and a survey would serve me well in the long run and would be a sound investment. As far as looking at boats in similar size for the price point this is the best so far. I've looked at a few others including hunters, oday, and one wildly expensive beneteau just for kicks but the boat market is slim here and I haven't had much luck on finding a boat that's priced in my budget, but then again I'm no expert on the boat market either so take that for what it's worth. Given that he's only charging 12k (which is pushing it) I'm interested but it leaves me to wonder why when the only thing is supposedly the headliner and carpeting that needs to be done or would you think that's a fair price as a general ballpark since you obviously can't take a look at the boat haha. It seems competitive with others I've viewed.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Never... buy.... A boat without seeing the bottom OUT of the water. Sorry. can't stress it enough.


----------



## BlackJack223 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for the tip Denise, this would be my first boat purchase. Any other advise besides a haul and a survey?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

there are thousands of boats and it's BUYER's market.

buy mine! LOL I'm selling the whole package walker bay sailing dink, wheeled steerable cradle boat for 18K


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

The T3000 is a decent boat for its size from the 1980s. Not the most spacious interior (no quarter berth!), but a good sailing boat. If it has the Universal 5411 engine, be aware that it is raw water cooled and may be ready for replacement.


----------



## BlackJack223 (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for the tip Jims, and you can always pm me the details Denise!


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

she's on the boats for sale forum here! I am still doing a much better write up 
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/boat-buyers-sellers-forum/150914-1982-oday-30-whole-package-2.html#post2051353


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

I'd take a Tartan or Sabre over a Beneteau (maybe not a First) or Hunter any day, sorry B and H owners. The S&S designed Tartans generally sail nicely and a well built. 

The market is very regional and the heavy Chesapeake influence on these forums makes it sound like it is a buyer's market everywhere in the country. It's true that it is a good time to buy a boat anywhere, but prices and selection vary heavily depending on where you are. Boats where I live (Puget Sound) seem to sell for 125% to 200% of the price of similar boats on the Chesapeake.


----------



## tomandchris (Nov 11, 2009)

You can ship a lot of boat for a savings of 125% coast to coast. Seems high.


----------



## BobTartan3000 (9 mo ago)

BlackJack223 said:


> Hey guys, I've been looking at a 1983 Tartan 3000 for sale that would be used as a live aboard, coastal cruiser, and a beer night racer. I've determined that everything is in good shape and good working condition aside from some minor cosmetics on the inside. I was wondering if anyone has any experience with these boats as far as sailing them and their reputation goes. I would love to hear a little more about them if anyone has more info!
> 
> Cheers,
> Connor


Used to beat the crap out of J-24s that rated exactly the same as the 3000. My wife and I would double hand when we couldn’t get spinnaker crew. Always beat the Js to the windward mark. A great boat, my last boat as my wife became ill and I sold it to a friend in New Orleans. Hurricane Katrina totaled it. Thinking about buying another.


----------



## FLFrers36 (Feb 13, 2016)

Looked at a 3000 Gibson Island, MD. Nice boat, Probably would have bought it (after good survey, of course). Cost to move it to Tampa alsmost as much as boat. Settled on C&C 30 MKII with wing; no regrets. C&C rates approx 151, better cabin layout, larger cockpit. would be good for 2 to cruise. Liveaboard......................??????


----------

